# Hinterbaubreite BMX / Bahnrad



## nightwolf (1. März 2007)

Hallo miteinander,

Ich hab mir einen RR-Singlespeeder aufgebaut. Der Rahmen ist speziell fuer den Zweck ausgelegt, geeignet fuer Bahnnaben, Klemmbreite 120 mm.
_Allerdings hat er trotzdem auch die Moeglichkeit, Bremsen zu montieren ...  _

Das Hinterrad hat momentan eine uralte Nabe, die ich irgendwo ausgegraben habe; es 'war' eine Schraubkranznabe fuer 126er Klemmmasz, die ich umgeruestet habe auf 120 mm symmetrisch und entsprechend eingespeicht habe. Das Ritzel ist ein 16er BMX Freilaufritzel.

Beim Fahren hab ich jetzt bemerkt, dass irgendwas knackt - wahrscheinlich die Uralt-Nabe ... Ich hatte mir die zwar genau angeschaut, und sie sah OK aus, aber naja, vll hab ich mich da getaeuscht  
Jetzt ueberlege ich mir, ob ich nicht vielleicht einfach lieber eine neue einbauen sollte.

Sehe ich das richtig, hintere BMX-Naben haben 110er Einbaubreite? _(das waere mein Ergebnis nach Suchfunktion etc. )_ Das waere dann aber kein Problem, denn die Achse ist ja _wg. des Vorhalts fuer Axlepegs etc._ lang genug um mit Scheiben auf 120 mm aufzufuettern. 

*Richtig oder Denkfehler?*

LG + TIA ... Wolfi


----------



## Hügelfee (2. März 2007)

tja Wolfi... des sieht du vollkommen richtig. BMX naben haben hinten 110er einbaubreite... auf jeder seite 5 mm aufspacern und des passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (2. März 2007)

Gut Danke 
Ich hatte mir nur gestern abend mal das Angebot an kaeuflichen BMX-HR-Naben angesehen, aber nirgends stand die Breite dabei. Die Suchergebnisse 'klangen dann' wie 110.

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## BruteX23 (2. März 2007)

nightwolf schrieb:


> _Allerdings hat er trotzdem auch die Moeglichkeit, Bremsen zu montieren ...  _


ich würde aber schon ne Bremse verwenden, wenn du ohne fixie rumfährst.
Edit:


> Heute, 04:51


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (2. März 2007)

Der Vollständigkeit halber: Vergiss bitte nicht, dass fast sämtliche BMX Naben ne 14mm Achse haben. Einzig Profile und Odyssey Race gibt es mit bahnradkompatibler 10mm Achse.


----------



## nightwolf (2. März 2007)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> Der Vollständigkeit halber: Vergiss bitte nicht, dass fast sämtliche BMX Naben ne 14mm Achse haben. Einzig Profile und Odyssey Race gibt es mit bahnradkompatibler 10mm Achse.


Ja, ich hab jetzt eine 10 mm Version bestellt.

Danke + LG ... Wolfi


----------



## nightwolf (2. März 2007)

BruteX23 schrieb:


> ich würde aber schon ne Bremse verwenden, wenn du ohne fixie rumfährst. (...)


Ja, deswegen hab ich ja extra so einen Rahmen besorgt 

Hier jetzt nochmal ein paar Fotos vom fertigen Rad ... Draufklicken fuer gross   



 

 



LG ... Wolfi


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (2. März 2007)

Das ist so ziemlich die schlechteste BMX Nabe die ich kenne. Und ich kenn sehr viele schlechte BMX Naben. 

Das ist kein BMX aber es sei dir gestattet


----------



## Mr.Brunox (2. März 2007)

profile wär halt geil gewesen


----------



## nightwolf (4. März 2007)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> Das ist so ziemlich die schlechteste BMX Nabe die ich kenne. Und ich kenn sehr viele schlechte BMX Naben.
> 
> Das ist kein BMX aber es sei dir gestattet


Du, ich brauch nur eine Nabe die sich dreht. Mehr muss sie nicht koennen  - Und ich wiege auch nur knapp ueber 70 kilo und da es ein RR ist ist ja bekanntlich relativ viel Last auf dem VR, mehr als bei anderen Fahrzeugsorten.

Ob die Nabe den Sprung aus drei metern Hoehe mit zwei oder drei Personen auf dem Rad aushaelt oder nicht, ist mir eher relativ  
Ich hoffe, dass sie meine Anforderungen (1. Zeile ) zu erfuellen im Stande ist  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## RISE (4. März 2007)

Schade, ich hätts gerne gesehen, wie du mit dem KHE Geisha Flatlandcoaster rückwärts durch die Bahn geschossen wärst, aber für deine Zwecke wird die Nabe sicher gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (5. März 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Schade, ich hätts gerne gesehen, wie du mit dem KHE Geisha Flatlandcoaster rückwärts durch die Bahn geschossen wärst, aber für deine Zwecke wird die Nabe sicher gehen.


Rueckwaerts? Bin doch Weichei, da kommt ein Freilaufritzel rein  
Nix mit Rueckwaertsfahren 

LG ... Wolfi


----------

